
You wake up lighter than when you went to sleep. Here's the data - eisforurgent
https://medium.com/@OmadaHealth/just-breathe-255b744ca06b#.apah7peyu
======
gus_massa
Nice experiment and data, happy to read this. The general idea is right, but
some of the technical explanations are wrong.

> _The fat from our food gets stored in our bodies as a compound called
> triglyceride. What’s triglyceride, you ask?_

Actually, most of what we call fat are just triglycerides, there are many kind
of it, it's a family of
molecules:[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triglyceride](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triglyceride)
. (And some of the food is stored in other forms, like glycogen:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycogen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycogen)
)

> _Indeed, more googling suggests we release somewhere around 20 mg of water
> and 36 mg of carbon dioxide per exhalation. [...] we breathe out about a
> pound of the stuff formerly known as dinner (and lunch, and breakfast, and
> snacks) while we sleep!_

Actually, part of that mass comes from the oxygen in the air, that is used to
burn the food, so that part has to be discounted. (I guess it's something like
75% of the mass from the food and 25% of the mass from the oxygen of the air,
but I have to make the calculations carefully to be sure.)

------
minsight
Of course you do. When we sleep, we break chemical bonds, releasing energy. We
burn like candles.

Well, actually this happens at all times, but it's most dramatic when we're
not eating. And hopefully that's what's going on while most of us are asleep.

~~~
elwape
Yes, but releasing energy through chemical bonds is not the phenomenology of
losing weight. It's all about particles in, particles out.

